# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  переход с ЕНВД на УСН нужна помощь

## Ольга08

Добрый день, ситуация такая
Не могу найти в 1с8 Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.88.32) помощник перехода на УСН,подскажите где его найти в операциях настройка навигации его нет, может еще кто как переходит? может дополнительные обработки есть? ведем учет не по номенклатуре а общими суммами

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день, ситуация такая
> Не могу найти в 1с8 Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.88.32) помощник перехода на УСН,подскажите где его найти в операциях настройка навигации его нет, может еще кто как переходит? может дополнительные обработки есть? ведем учет не по номенклатуре а общими суммами


Добрый день!
Все есть... вот ссылка на внутреннюю обработку:
*e1cib/app/Обработка.ПомощникПоПерех  дуНаУСН*

Чтобы попасть в эту обработку просто нажмите комбинацию клавиш Shift+F11 (или через меню сервис и настройки "перейти по ссылке")

----------


## 4AuHuK

*ПомощникПоПереходуНаУСН

Чтобы попасть в эту обработку просто нажмите комбинацию клавиш Shift+F11 (или через меню сервис и настройки "перейти по ссылке") 
Или Все функции-Обработки-ПомощникПоПереходуНаУСН

----------


## Ольга08

Выдало ошибку (Не удалось перейти по ссылке по e1cib/app/Обработка.ПомощникПоПерех   �дуНаУСН по причине Неверно задана навигационная ссылка

----------


## 4AuHuK

Дописать Вместо _ПомощникПоПерех_ Надо=*ПомощникПоПереходуНаУСН*
Я следующим постом отписался. Почему-то не дописывает полностю ссылку.

----------


## Ольга08

Спасибо перейти перешла но он не активен, что делать в этом случае?

----------


## 4AuHuK

Так сразу трудно сказать. Проверьте, что у Вас указано в четной политике. Заполнена ли она 2021 год?!? Вообще, даже если учетная политика не меняется, то ее нужно все равно на каждый год дублировать.

----------


## Ольга08

Учетная политика введена на 1 января 2021 год стоит УСН доходы- расходы, все проверила больше никуда не отсылает меня этот помощник

----------


## 4AuHuK

Зайдите в Налоги и Отчеты. Здесь введите новую запись, в которой указать, что организация со следующего года переходит на применение упрощенной системы налогообложения с объектом налогообложения "доходы" или "доходы, уменьшенные на величину расходов".

----------


## Ольга08

Там все сделано, делала даже  уже в программе заявление на переход усн , думала может это повлияет на открытие кнопочек, но пока ничего не помогло

----------


## 4AuHuK

В настройках Налогов и отчетов (e1cib/command/ОбщаяКоманда.НалогиИОтчет  ) Проставлены обе даты применения?!? Применять с .... и Дата перехода на УСН?

----------


## 4AuHuK

Опять ссылку не дописал... какой-то глюк...
*НалогиИОтчеты) Проставлены обе даты применения?!? Применять с .... и Дата перехода на УСН?

----------


## Ольга08

Да поставила 2 даты и там и там

----------


## Ольга08

Только у меня почему то в закрытии месяца появилась надпись  учет ведется с 01.01.2021 раньше такой надписи небыло

----------


## 4AuHuK

Попробуйте закрыть программу 1С и измените дату на компе. Поставьте, к примеру, 31 декабря 2020.

----------


## Ольга08

Попробовала не помогло (

----------


## 4AuHuK

Тогда не знаю... надо внимательнее смотреть, что с вашей базой. Сейчас на демо базе все легко сделал без каких-либо проблем. Может дата запрета на изменение данных стоит или права пользователя не полные, а может еще чего...

----------


## Ольга08

Хорошо а можно как то еще выципить из других обработок какие партии товара и сколько оплаченных сколько не оплаченных и прочее для перехода чтоб вводом остатков прикрепить?

----------


## 4AuHuK

Не знаю. Может, кто сталкивался с такими обработками - подскажет.

----------

